# Restarting the baby process at 45



## sunlight33 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello All,
Am new to the forum, and so pleased to find it..at 45 I have three beautiful teenagers with  ex-husband and new partner (54) would love us to have a baby together. I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks last week and wanting to find out how other mums have improved their chances via the natural route. Don't have the IVF budget, unsure about using Clomid as GP says it is unavailable on NHS. Is it definitely a good route to start out on? Am so pleased my body is happy to do the pregnancy 'thing', but I guess its all about the age of eggs..Some input from other mums out there would be fantastic. I'm in Edinburgh, Scotland.


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi sunlight! 

I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage, 

I just wanted to pass on some info that might be of use to you and your hubby, 
First lifestyle is really important for both of you, so many people think it's all on the mum but dads sperm can degrade as he gets older too...just not at the same rate as ours  

It would be great if both of you could cut out smoking and drinking and then there are supplements you can take, pre conception daily vitamin for both of you is a great start and in addition you could try using DHEA and Co enzyme Q10 which apparently knocks a few years off and can improve the quality of your eggs  

Good luck, the fact that you conceived before is a very good sign! 

Lucky


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi sunlight

Sorry about your miscarriage. But then it shows that u can still get pg.

I am 44 and trying or my firs child with the help of modern 

I mainly followed Heather Rodriguez website natural fertility.
Did fertility cleanse, fertility self-massage, castor oil therapy, acupuncture.

And of course plenty of supplements: macca root, roal jelly, spirulina, chlorella, wheatgrass (I  put those in my morning smoothie to disguise the taste), prenatal vit ( from ZW),  vitex, q10( ubiquinol), l'arginine, sea kelp, plenty nuts & seeds etc good god it's not the full list yet.  Anyway, if u look at heather' website, you'll see her suggestions re food & supplements. 


Also, ZW has a book on this topic.

Good luck.


----------



## sunlight33 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lovely people, thankyou so much for replying. Can't tell you how good it is to be able to TALK to others of my age group in the same boat..Will look at Heather's website and keep up the courage...THANKYOU!! xx


----------



## Scoobylou (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello, I did IUI with menopur at 42 as didn't have funds for IVF (and chances for me much the same) - it worked first time.  Now trying for baby 2 on 3 rounds of clomid (and this is funded by NHS, at least in England) at 44, and if this doesn't work we'll have one final shot at IUI.  I was curious last month to see if there was anything left working down there, so paid for a one-off scan, and there were 2 good sized follicles, plus a little one ready to go at day 12 on round 2 of clomid.....but unfortunately no BFP (I blame it on parents coming to visit at the wrong time of the month!)


----------



## Agnes49 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi sunlight
Sorry to hear of your miscarriage and like you I am quite new to FF. I am 49 and have been ttc with my partner for 18 months, we did everything that the other ladies have listed, healthy lifestyle, vitamins exercise, me royal jelly, cq10 etc etc but still had 6 chemical pregnancies which I put down to my age  and egg quality. We are in the process of DE in CZ,  A fantastic clinic with a shared donor programme and costing E 3000 which we have found affordable. Just giving you my experience in case it's helpful, I wish you the very best and a natural conception at your age (45 is young!) is possible x


----------

